

How DRM free approach reduces piracy (from the managers of CD Projekt Red) - shmerl
http://kotaku.com/everything-ive-learned-about-the-witcher-3-468670725

======
shmerl
_"We are trying to get rid of DRM," said Szczesnik. "If someone wants to
pirate a game, eventually he will." "Which is bad, of course," Badowski
interjected. "But you can't do anything about it, so. We want to give the best
user experience possible. When we removed DRM, people on those torrents were
actually asking people not to download our game, because we [weren't using
DRM]." While they were clear that they don't want people to pirate their
games, both Szczesnik and Badowski said that invasive DRM isn't the answer._

